# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Signs of social anxiety?

## Frosty

What are the main signs and symptoms of anxiety and/or social anxiety? Thanks

----------


## Misssy

Avoidance I would say is a big one. Not participating in group situations. 

*This is a list that comes from the Mayo Clinic as follows:* 

Intense fear of interacting with strangers
Fear of situations in which you may be judged
Worrying about embarrassing or humiliating yourself
Fear that others will notice that you look anxious
Anxiety that disrupts your daily routine, work, school or other activities
Avoiding doing things or speaking to people out of fear of embarrassment
Avoiding situations where you might be the center of attention
Difficulty making eye contact
Difficulty talking


Physical social anxiety disorder signs and symptoms include: 

Blushing
Sweating
Trembling or shaking
Fast heartbeat
Upset stomach
Nausea
Shaky voice
Muscle tension
Confusion
Diarrhea
Cold, clammy hands

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

That list about sums it up. The number and severity of symptoms experienced vary from person to person, of course. Some people may develop their own personal quirks on top of the usual stuff.

----------


## L

Hey sweety, everyone is different and the extent everyone feels these symptoms is also different. Some people are fine in small groups and can interact one to one just fine. Others find one to one impossible and feel more comfortable in a group. Some people find themselves at ease around strangers and others can only be themselves around family. 

The main thing is when it becomes a problem and impacts on your life. If you can't go to school or work or you find it difficult to go out with friends and this impacts on your emotional, physical and social health.

----------


## foxy

fear of crowds, fear of meeting people, retreating when asked to attend a  social function, when you do these things the adverse affect is  depression because your fighting against a stimulus that is a normal  function, when you think about your negative behaviour your mind can not  relax so you develop insomnia

----------

